# How detail oriented are you with your collection?



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

How or do you even, log your collection?
I'm just curious if some are like me in that you keep track of your collection and keep notes/details on specific items.

Per me,
I write down the serial number of each item, if there are multiple SN's per item, it gets a description with it. 
Example, my Clarion ADCS-1 has multiple parts

HU
DAC X2
Processor unit
mounts
Each have their own SN. If a production date is given, it is included. 
Here's what a typical log looks like for me.

Brand:
Clarion
item--------SN---------MFG date--
7770-------0001368----April '93----


If no SN is given or it has been removed, I make one up trying to keep with the sequence in which it falls in the line of no SN items, first two digits are the moth acquired, middle digits are where it falls in the order (if it's the 3rd item I've received then it would be 003) and my last two digits are the year acquired. I've thought about adding something like the first letter of the company to help easier identify the brand. Clarion would start with C, LANZAR- L, PG- PG....

Example: Acquired April of '99 and it's the 3rd item I have with no SN becomes
0400399

I also try to pay attention to how the SN are from that Manufacturer. Like PG will have the model number in its SN followed by another number. 

I will be soon adding an additional step, MSRP and what I paid for it. 
Example:
Clarion 7770, MSRP- $650, PIP (Price I Paid)- $30

I have separate forms for each brand.
My Clarion form is just now 3 pgs, one line per item.
LANZAR 1 gp
Phoenix Gold, and PPI share a pg. (small list)

I do this for inventory purposes and as well as for insurance purposes. This isn't really an investment for me, but if something were to happen to them, I'd like to be able to get most (if not all) replaced. 


So, how far do you take your addiction in collecting?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I buy them, repair them if need be, and use them in my car. The ones that don't get used are all tucked away in dressers.

I also hug them and pet them and call them George :freak:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Alright, had some time off and was able to reorganize my collection and get all the info possible. Dates manufactured, SN......

The total,
23 Clarion HU's, 
8 Clarion CD Changers,
11 Clarion Processors,
8 Clarion amps,
5 Clarion Comp sets,
2 Clarion subs, 
1 Clarion Sirius unit, 
2 Clarion NAVI units, 
8 LANZAR amps,
3 LANZAR subs,
2 LANZAR Seperates,
2 Phoenix Gold Comp sets,
1 Phoenix Gold amp, 
1 Phoenix Gold sub, and 
2 PPI Sedona amps.

All serial numbered and logged.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I buy them, repair them if need be, and use them in my car. The ones that don't get used are all tucked away in dressers.
> 
> I also hug them and pet them and call them George :freak:


Wow, I thought I was the only one doing that.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I test any new equipment I acquire. Then clean the item before wrapping it in bubble wrap. Pack it into an appropriate sized box, label it and store in a climate controlled area...aka spare bedroom.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, bubble wrap mine too and like you, into an appropriate sized box, labeled and into my closet. When I get to the computer, I'll post pics of what I did over the holiday to further organize things.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you ever heard of a company called Clarion?


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

PDF files of manuals or word document with all specs, details and pictures. I keep all items that are not in use, organized and protected in some way. Amps mounted on the wall of course. I also keep original packaging for everything I can.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Man one of you guy's need to come and organize my stuff .Every time I look for something I find stuff that I did not even remember buying.
I own 15-20 zapco z.comp amp 4 in my car the rest all over my house 
I know I own 5-6 amp for SPL that produce from 5000-12000 watts RD-5'S , DBDRIVES , AMERICAN BASS .
woofers a lot of them , ID'S 10-20 , AMERICAN BASS , RD , ZAPCO , DIAMOND AUDIO , ROCKFORD FOSGATE .
Speakers all over the house and everywhere .
I really need to organize one day .
Thanx for the Ideas


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Have you ever heard of a company called Clarion?


Nope, never. Tell me about them. 

Spyke,
If I knew how to PDF my manuals, I would. I have some LANZAR manuals from the LXR/Opti series amps and comps from the mid 90s that I know a lot of people would like. So, how do I go about doing that? I have Microsoft office if that's what it takes. 



Probably shouldn't say this on the net and all, but I go to the post office and get my boxes there. They're free and are a perfect fit with bubble wrap for most items. Notice all of the boxes from the post office in my pics.



Here's a book shelf I bought to get my issues of CA&E, CSR, and AS&S out of the closet and into the open as well as my CDs. That opened up room in the closet to get all of my boxes out of the 2 HUGE boxes I had them all packed away in.









My LANZAR shelf









My 1/2 LANZAR, 1/2 Clarion shelf









My 1/2 Clarion, 1/2 Phoenix Gold shelf









Clarion speakers on the bottom shelf, Clarion CD changers and the Auto PC on the hop shelf.









My Clarion HU/DSP shelf. 2 items per box.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

tijuana_no said:


> Man one of you guy's need to come and organize my stuff .Every time I look for something I find stuff that I did not even remember buying.
> I own 15-20 zapco z.comp amp 4 in my car the rest all over my house
> I know I own 5-6 amp for SPL that produce from 5000-12000 watts RD-5'S , DBDRIVES , AMERICAN BASS .
> woofers a lot of them , ID'S 10-20 , AMERICAN BASS , RD , ZAPCO , DIAMOND AUDIO , ROCKFORD FOSGATE .
> ...


You need an "audio only" room. Build some shelving and you're all set.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Nope, never. Tell me about them.
> 
> Spyke,
> If I knew how to PDF my manuals, I would. I have some LANZAR manuals from the LXR/Opti series amps and comps from the mid 90s that I know a lot of people would like. So, how do I go about doing that? I have Microsoft office if that's what it takes.


Go online. You can download almost any manual for free. If you wanted to create a pdf from an existing manual you would have to scan each page and create the pdf file from those images. I've never done it that way but it seems like it would be a pita. Though, if you have a very rare manual it would be worth it.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Spyke said:


> You need an "audio only" room. Build some shelving and you're all set.


I have room is the organizing part , as I write , I see 1 seas revelator speaker , i set of 5 1/4 PHD'S , 1 set zapco tweeters, 1 set old school 3 way MB quart component set , 1 audio control RTA , and my feet rest on my case that holds the Term Lab and computer.That's with in reach radius .
I like the idea about the Air mail boxes , I am going to buy some and place speakers on them .


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I catagorize mine
Subs:
Orion XTR PRO 12's
Kicker Compvr 15's
PPI PRO 10's
Crossfire BMF 10's
Random alpine decks lol
2 Clarion pro audio decks (neither plays cd's)
clarion pro audio cd changer
clarion graphic display eq x2
blaupunkt old equalizer (freebie)
Phoenix gold tantrum (1-500.2 1-400.4 2-600.4)
Profile california 1000.2 ( old style and one new style)
Hifonics American Warrior hawk
Soundstream usa 204
Clarion (apa 1004, apa 1204, apa 1604)
kicker digital sx600.2
fultron tweeters
memphis tweeters
memphis m class components
pioneer premier C components
I think thats it I can't remember.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

All on bookshelfs in the garage.


----------

